# Did you ever find an arrowhead?



## NancyNGA (Aug 18, 2016)

I know...a weird subject, but... I always wanted to find at least one old arrowhead.  It seemed like many of the kids in school had them.  Some had cigar boxes full of them. I think even my best girlfriend had one.  Her house adjoined a fairly large river, though.  
:notfair:
 Maybe I should put that on my bucket list.  

One of the neighbors out in the country here in Georgia claims he found an old canoe carved out of a log when he was a child, along the Broad River.  Now that would be something!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 18, 2016)

I never found any myself but my Grandfather use to did graves at a cemetery in Hackensack New Jersey when he was very young, I guess to supplement his income when things got slow on the family farm. I am originally from that area. I kept many of them. Years later my sister in law who then owned an antique shop asked if she could borrow them and I would get them back. For the next Christmas she put them all in an antique type setters drawer she had in her shop,shown in the photo, along with old collectible western Cracker Jack prizes,( saddle,tomahawk,stage coach,and Indian) along with nuts, beads,dried flowers all to add interest to the collection. She knew how much they meant to me and found a unique way for me to display them. I was so touched when she gave it to me ,I cried.


----------



## Carla (Aug 18, 2016)

I never did, however, I know many who have. I used to live in a place called Indian Valley. Lots of kids used to find them, in fact my brother did. Guess I never believed they were really arrowheads. A woman I used to work with used to find them in fields when they're tilled, I guess they work their way up to the surface much in the way rocks do. You may want to do a little research regarding areas where there were larger tribes but you can Google specific ones-- they were everywhere on the continent.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 18, 2016)

That is a beautiful display, Ruth!  And just look at all those arrowheads.


----------



## Carla (Aug 18, 2016)

Ruth, WOW! What an incredible collection and beautiful display. Sounds like he found an appreciative person to value his treasures!


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 18, 2016)

Carla said:


> ... You may want to do a little research regarding areas where there were larger tribes but you can Google specific ones-- they were everywhere on the continent.



I've tried some, Carla.  It seems you can't trust some early publications and maps so much.   I pulled up three just now and they were all different.  They can't come up with good estimates of the early native American population in general.  That's always something I've been interested in---how populated was North America before Europeans arrived.

William M. Denevan writes that, "...Research by some            scholars provides population estimates of the pre-contact Americas            to be as high as 112 million in 1492, while others estimate the            population to have been as low as eight million..."--- _The        Native Population of the Americas in 1492_


----------



## Ed B (Jan 20, 2017)

I have found a few.  One was in a ravine after a heavy rain.  The rain washed the dirt away and there it was.  Another time I found two halves of a spear point or flint knife.  They were about 25 yards apart on a deer lease south of Abilene Texas on a small hill with lots of native flint.  I don't know if it broke while it was being made and the frustrated artisan throw the pieces in different directions out of frustration or if it broke during use.    A third one I found near a stream.  Not in the stream as many are found but back away from it.  If that area were excavated there is a good chance they would find remnants of an old camp site there.   

In my part of the country, your best luck is near old streams or rivers.  Native Americans reused camps near reliable water for centuries, because it was essential and scarce compared to back East.  They can be found almost anywhere but the odds are better near reliable water sources.


----------

